# Hotel Workouts



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2015)

Been traveling a lot for work of late. This week finds me in the middle of bloody Bumf#ck Midwestern USA trying to get a struggling work team back to good. My company has tended to use me as a bit of a "fixer" in this way, partly because I came up through the ranks doing the hard labor so the teams respect me and partly because I look the part (big, ugly). They've taken good care of me financially so I don't complain.

Downside is I don't always have access to a proper gym with proper weights & as such I have to get creative (and often look ridiculous doing so I suspect) in order to get a workout on the road. 

This morning for example I found myself with nothing but dumbbells up to 50lbs, a single bench and a bloody treadmill. Fawk the treadmill, I grabbed the 50s and did elevated split squats for 45 mins, getting some odd looks from the other blokes on the treadmills while doing so. If nothing else, I got some blood into me legs and got to spook the eunuch treadmill bunnies by channeling Steelers evil self talking while doing so 

What kind of ridiculous road workouts have you had to resort to in your own travels?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 11, 2015)

One time I curled 50 muffins straight to my mouth at the free continental breakfast....

If I'm going to be at the same hotel for a week or so, I will usually ask the people at the front desk for a nearby gym. And then go to that gym and act like a want to join. Most gyms have a free 1 week trial... 

If I'm hopping around a lot on my trip, I'll generally just crank out some push ups in my room.

Generally, if I'm traveling for work, I am at the same job for a while though.


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 11, 2015)

When I travel and there is no gym at the hotel or one that is less than sub par, I do a lot of body weight workouts.  I will also look here for ideas, http://www.thetravelingwod.com/p/traveling-wods.html.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 11, 2015)

lol, I don't travel unless I'm on vacation and then it's mostly to where family lives so I get to use their gym etc...if I don't have access to any gym equipment, I go for runs  Weights will be there when I get back


----------



## Yaya (Aug 11, 2015)

Always travel with a shake weight


----------



## GSgator (Aug 12, 2015)

I remember once using a broom stick and taking some cinder blocks and stacking them on the ends for curls I would also use them for dips  I also used a tree that had a nice sturdy branch for chin ups and abs the ghetto workout lol I visited my parents and they live deep in the Missouri Ozarks. If all else fails find a park with a play ground that has monkey bars you can circuit train chin-ups ,dips and push-ups after that run a few laps then repeat.


----------



## Magical (Aug 12, 2015)

I use anytime gym, they are located everywhere. But before my membership with them I used the hotel gym. It sucks because they rarely have free weights and theres always something broken on the machine. 

Btw, whats a treadmill?


----------



## Azog (Aug 12, 2015)

If I can't get to local gym, I usually make due with the hotel gym. Like you said Noble, gotta get creative. Usually ends in a pump workout. What I've done the last few times is bring all my bands with me. They can definitely help those 50s feel heavy and up the intensity.


----------



## Lilo (Aug 12, 2015)

TRX comes in handy.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 12, 2015)

Hotels and weight muts don't mix. 

Be happy they are sending you somewhere that has something. Last night I got plenty of excercise between the ants and  telling the tweakers next door it was time for bed.

After they shut the door this lot lizard said fuk him. But I got my sleep.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 12, 2015)

I've done floor presses with the bed before


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 12, 2015)

Magical said:


> I use anytime gym, they are located everywhere. But before my membership with them I used the hotel gym. It sucks because they rarely have free weights and theres always something broken on the machine.
> 
> Btw, whats a treadmill?



What does the membership cost at Anytime gym?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 12, 2015)

Magical said:


> Btw, whats a treadmill?



It's what fat people use to hang their dirty laundry on.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 12, 2015)

try to stay at bigger hotels.  They typically have gyms that will be better then your standard, treadmill & power flex dumbells you can load 40lbs on to.  EACH!!!!


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 12, 2015)

Man..I used to travel a ton for work and never had much luck with hotel gyms. I finally joined Gold's with a membership that allowed me to work out at any Gold's around the country.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 13, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hotels and weight muts don't mix.
> 
> Be happy they are sending you somewhere that has something. Last night I got plenty of excercise between the ants and  telling the tweakers next door it was time for bed.
> 
> After they shut the door this lot lizard said fuk him. But I got my sleep.


LOL....sounds like some of the shiitholes I stay in, in Nevada. There are usually some skanky women roaming around, so yes savage I guess I do get a workout ....................nah I have some standards.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 13, 2015)

stonetag said:


> LOL....sounds like some of the shiitholes I stay in, in Nevada. There are usually some skanky women roaming around, so yes savage I guess I do get a workout ....................nah I have some standards.



The question is: does it count as LISS or HIIT?


----------



## stonetag (Aug 13, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> The question is: does it count as LISS or HIIT?


Probably more like STD.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 6, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> When I travel and there is no gym at the hotel or one that is less than sub par, I do a lot of body weight workouts.  I will also look here for ideas,



Ditto, and when I travel I bring bands and Captain of Crush grips. Most hotels have rather rudimentary gyms anyhow so I make do with what is available (or do bw workouts). If there's a location for the gym I go to in the city I am at I'd go there (if necessary swallow my pride and pay the guest fee if necessary).


----------

